# Airport has a self-assigned IP address and may not be able to connect to the internet



## indiegurrl

Hi can you help me with the following:

My MacBook Pro laptop with OS X 10.4.9 says the following in regards to Network Status: "Airport is connected to the network Linksys. Airport has a self-assigned IP address and may not be able to connect to the internet." I am signed onto the wireless network but I CAN'T connect to the internet. Do you have any idea what I should do (i.e. change IP address, etc) or twik it somehow or manually input the IP Address, Subnet Mask, etc? The security under Linksys is WEP. I would really appreciate your help! Thank you so much!


----------



## peterh40

You should have a DHCP address assigned to your Airport by your Wireless router! Is DHCP enabled on your router? If not, then you need to specify a static address which matches your router's subnet.

A self-assigned address is a non-routable address which can be used in a isolated LAN but not connect to other networks such as the internet.


----------



## indiegurrl

I don't have access to the router. I've twiked and made the configuration to a Manual setting and changed the first set of numbers to the IP address and added the router # manually. Now the Network Status says: "Airport is connect to the internet" but I am not able to get online. Can you help? Thanks!


----------



## peterh40

Which IP address did you assign to your computer? Have you set the DNS and Router entries to the IP address of your router? Can you ping the router? Try using nslookup to resolve any web addresses to test that dns is working.


----------



## SoltoN

It sounds like the router does not have a connection to the internet. Have you tried unplugging and then plugging back in the router?


----------



## indiegurrl

can you tell me step by step what to do? i am not sure what you mean?


----------



## peterh40

1. Open System Preferences
2. Open Network
3. Select Airport from list of connections
4. Change IP settings from Automatic to Manual
5. Enter IP address of for your Airport card e.g. 10.0.0.5 (see manual to see what IP range you can use)
6. Enter IP address of router/gateway e.g. 10.0.0.1 (see manual to see what yours is)
7. Enter DNS address of router e.g. 10.0.0.1 (see manual to see what this is)
8. Appy and OK


----------



## Couriant

In Network Utilities (in Applications > Utilities), go to traceroute. type in www.google.com and press start/go/whatever. Note down the details. It will look something like:

1 192.168.1.100 * * * x ms
2 192.168.1.1 * * * x ms

(*x being a number)

Note down the last IP address you see.

Its also possible that the router is blocking your machine to the internet, but not to the network by the settings on the router. Which router do you have?


----------

